# Next for compulsion?



## ufkacbln (27 Jan 2010)

We have had threads for compulsory HiViz, helmets, and lights...

So what is next, name the next thing that should be made compulsory for cyclists.


----------



## Dan B (27 Jan 2010)

Pedals


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Jan 2010)

Engines.


----------



## jonesy (27 Jan 2010)

Cycle paths.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Jan 2010)

jonesy said:


> Cycle paths.



Hmm, yes. Good point.  indeed.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2010)

Homeopathic energy drinks.


----------



## jonesy (27 Jan 2010)

Crackle said:


> Homeopathic energy drinks.



Now you've pushed it too far! Mods!


----------



## marinyork (27 Jan 2010)

Crackle said:


> Homeopathic energy drinks.



 that is too funny.


----------



## Happiness Stan (28 Jan 2010)

Not looking smug


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (28 Jan 2010)

Stopping at reds?


----------



## MartinC (28 Jan 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Stopping at reds?



Ah, definition required from OP. Are we looking for things to be made compulsory now that aren't already or can we suggest things that should be made compulsory that already are? Or do we need to add a twist e.g. using lights in the dark is compulsory but we could make them compulsory at the point of sale too - does this count as double compulsory or not?


----------



## MartinC (28 Jan 2010)

Ah, I've got it now. Obviously it should be compulsory for cyclists to want to make things compulsory.


----------



## thomas (28 Jan 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Stopping at reds?




Nah, to continue to a similar vein to the lights thread.....bikes would have to be fitted with devices which automatically make them stop at red lights.


----------



## Davidc (28 Jan 2010)

3 wheels?


----------



## marinyork (28 Jan 2010)

Wear a styrofoam suit.


----------



## thomas (28 Jan 2010)

marinyork said:


> Wear a styrofoam suit.




or BUBBLE WRAP


----------



## palinurus (28 Jan 2010)

Nodding or waving at other cyclists


----------



## palinurus (28 Jan 2010)

Bar tape, saddle and tyres to match. Police armed with colour comparison charts to ensure compliance.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Feb 2010)

Beer. Or tea and cakes, depending on time of day. And chips. Always chips.


----------



## Happiness Stan (1 Feb 2010)

palinurus said:


> Nodding or waving at other cyclists




Or at least making it compulsory to acknowledge them if they proffer a greeting

Roadies to be cheerful at all times


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2010)

Lycra shorts?


----------



## bicyclos (2 Feb 2010)

Handlebar airbag that activates when shouting the word F*$K loudly on nearing a collision of other road vehicles


----------



## Rhythm Thief (2 Feb 2010)

Happiness Stan said:


> Or at least making it compulsory to acknowledge them if they proffer a greeting
> 
> Roadies to be cheerful at all times



"Roadies to be Cheerful ... one, two, three".


----------



## Cab (2 Feb 2010)

palinurus said:


> Nodding or waving at other cyclists



I'd never get both hands on the handlebars in Cambridge if that were the case


----------



## palinurus (2 Feb 2010)

Damn. That would be a problem.

One solution: Cycle traffic counts could be carried out and signs posted indicating whether the levels of cycle traffic were sufficiently high that nodding or waving would only be required between cyclists of a similar, easily identifiable, sub-type. That way most people would get a nod (tall bike riders, velomobilists etc. might miss out). Some sort of cycling thug army would be required to dish out beatings to ensure compliance, although that's just my solution- less evil types could perhaps think of a nicer way to go about it.


----------



## Davidc (2 Feb 2010)

Computers so we have to obey speed limits


----------



## thomas (2 Feb 2010)

Davidc said:


> Computers so we have to obey speed limits




Unlike with motorists, speed limits are targets for cyclists .

I used to enjoy my old commute....fractionally breaking a 40mph speed limit first thing in the morning sent tears of adrenalin to my eyes....shame I had to go back up that hill in the evening.


----------



## Dan B (2 Feb 2010)

Davidc said:


> Computers so we have to obey speed limits


Trust The Computer. The Computer is Your Friend


----------



## Hover Fly (3 Feb 2010)

potsy said:


> Lycra shorts?



Non-lycra shorts, unless racing. (grudging concession, I don't have to watch)


----------



## Hover Fly (3 Feb 2010)

Mudguards of an approved type extending down to one hand (as used in equine measure) height from the road surface.


----------



## Ian H (3 Feb 2010)

Common sense.


----------



## porteous (26 Mar 2010)

You can't make common sense compulsory because it's not common.


----------



## chap (26 Mar 2010)

Manners 
Failing that, Tweed!


----------



## 661-Pete (26 Mar 2010)

Stabilisers. 

Actually, thinking 'retro', I think all cyclists should wear uniform. There is precedent here: in the 19th century days of the CTC, participants in the local rides were expected to dress up - and I don't mean lycra!


----------



## chap (27 Mar 2010)

661-Pete said:


> Stabilisers.
> 
> Actually, thinking 'retro', I think all cyclists should wear uniform. There is precedent here: in the 19th century days of the CTC, participants in the local rides were expected to dress up - and I don't mean lycra!




Hmm, intriguing, although not sure I would enjoy what would invariably become a regimented approach 


On another note, on keeping with Commuting developments, how about mandatory cameras: https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 Mar 2010)

CTC members to be required to wear tweed jackets and grow handlebar moustaches. The blokes too.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Mar 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> CTC members to be required to wear tweed jackets and grow handlebar moustaches. The blokes too.



Sandals







Proper Beards... and that includes the Wimmin!


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 Mar 2010)

Socks with sandals only for committee members, though - we don't want to be too draconian about this.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (28 Mar 2010)

All bikes to be fitted with a vapourising laser device for use against close overtakers, all BMW's (oh controversy!) and chavs who yell "bleurghhh" out of their car window?


----------



## automatic_jon (28 Mar 2010)

A sense of humour.


----------



## Mycroft (28 Mar 2010)

pumps.




stomach pumps!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Mar 2010)

bidets and wet wipes


----------



## Dayvo (28 Mar 2010)

Number plates

Seat belts


----------



## sheddy (28 Mar 2010)

tweed cycling caps - http://road.cc/content/review/15819-octopus-caps-winter-cap


----------



## mcshroom (28 Mar 2010)

How about a bike


----------



## just jim (29 Mar 2010)

A clearly identifiable front and rear plate (affixed to the compulsory mudguards) which reads:

“There has been no direct relationship between vehicle tax and road expenditure since 1937.”


----------

